# Ben Shapiro on Carl Trueman's The Rise and Triumph of the Modern Self



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 10, 2021)

This endorsement comes from an unexpected source. I hope it encourages more people to read the book. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368942436404371460

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charles Johnson (Mar 10, 2021)

Wow! I did not see that coming!


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Mar 10, 2021)

My guess is that the primary demographic who listens to the Ben Shapiro show are professing Christians. Shapiro tends to cater a lot to Christian sources and themes. I am not sure if he does it for ratings or if he does it because our worldviews have much overlap. Perhaps you can't divorce the two and they both play a factor.... Anyways... 

I haven't read Truman's book yet but plan on doing it this year sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 10, 2021)

It is an excellent book. Glad to it is being promoted outside the Church.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

I’m not surprised to see this. I have this book but I haven’t cracked it open yet. But the sense of it that I’ve gotten is that it is a book that has a wider appeal than Reformed people or evangelicals. Some of the thinkers who influenced the book, such as Phillip Rieff, were not Christians. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 10, 2021)

There is a brief review of the book on this blog by an RPCS minister.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 11, 2021)

I do not use the phrase "must-read" about very many books, but I would of this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Mar 11, 2021)

Pretty cool. My sons like and follow Shapiro so maybe they will listen to his suggestion. Although they are already anti-woke. I just have to wean them off the overly political side of the discussion/debate.


----------



## JM (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm listening to it right now through hoopla for free.


----------



## Susan777 (Mar 11, 2021)

JM thanks for the tip about Hoopla. I downloaded the app and am listening to it, all free, which is nice because the book ain’t cheap!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 11, 2021)

I am starting it when I finish John Colquhoun's _A View of Saving Faith_, which I should finish tomorrow (DV).


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 11, 2021)

Can definitely recommend! Soon as I got it, my sister accidentally knocked over my beer on it (it traveled upwards somehow...)messing up the cover and some pages. Still readable though.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 11, 2021)

arapahoepark said:


> Can definitely recommend! Soon as I got it, my sister accidentally knocked over my beer on it (it traveled upwards somehow...)messing up the cover and some pages. Still readable though.



You really ought to have listened to this song.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dhh712 (Mar 12, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I am starting it when I finish John Colquhoun's _A View of Saving Faith_, which I should finish tomorrow (DV).


Totally off topic, but it took me forever to figure out what "DV" meant--when I was doing my research on D.H. Hill (he lived in the mid 1800s) I would occasionally see this in letters either I think he wrote and definitely people who wrote to him. Doing a google search didn't really help (can't recall how exactly I found out).

But yeah, this book looks very timely to what's going on in our society now (well, it always has been going on, but now it seems like so pervasive). I think we got like so far away from the gross debasing things of human nature so now things are so clean, largely disease-free (until recently of course, and even then it wasn't anything like it was before we had modern medicine) and many of us live in modern countries, so we're like why do we need God for when we basically have paradise? Like always, God showers us with blessings and we turn away from him and think we did it all. Yes, I'd like to look into this as I think it would different perspectives and ideas about why "self" has become so predominant (instead of that little part it may play that's made a huge impression to me).


----------

